# New to Forum



## Trae (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Guys, obviously I'm new here, just wanted to introduce myself properly.
I started lifting because I was a fat kid, as soon as I got a license I was in the gym 24/7 lol.
I've made a lot of progress so I'm happy about that, though I've still got ways to go and limits to push before I do anything super anabolic. I wasn't ever sure I'd do steroids or ever be this fit but here I am fitter than ever, and now considering some small steroid usage.
I've been doing a lot of research on the forums but decided it was time to stop lurking and get onto the forums!


----------



## brazey (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome aboard and fyi theres no such thing as small steroid use... once you get a taste youll be selling organs to get more, just like the rest of us


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bulltime8769 (Apr 8, 2015)

welcome


----------

